# Why is the forum so QUIET??



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

where are the people going??????????????
:rockon2::rockon2::rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## Don Doucette (Jan 3, 2007)

tennisplayer said:


> Why is the forum so QUIET??


*Haven't installed the speakers yet!*kqoct

Seriously though I was kinda wondering the same thing... 

Don:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*This one is easy*

:smilie_flagge17: ITS SUMMMER TIME kksjur
It happens to a lot of forums, folks go away or the weather is just to nice to sit in front of the computer and type away, so on this note off to the beach to work on my tan and admire those skimpy bikini's, man you just have to love the good weather and very short skirts and a great set of sunglass's, see you boys and girls later.Ship


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:wave: if you do, send some my way and then I will get an acoustic and we can talk :wave:


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, Canadians as a rule are fairly quiet people.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> :smilie_flagge17: ITS SUMMMER TIME kksjur
> It happens to a lot of forums, folks go away or the weather is just to nice to sit in front of the computer and type away, so on this note off to the beach to work on my tan and admire those skimpy bikini's, man you just have to love the good weather and very short skirts and a great set of sunglass's, see you boys and girls later.Ship


Well I have a shed to paint--so nothing too exciting--but it's normal to have it slow down in the summer.


----------



## tennisplayer (Jul 2, 2009)

peter benn said:


> Well, Canadians as a rule are fairly quiet people.


Don't be shy, Let's play our dicks!!!

sigiifasigiifasigiifasigiifa


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

tennisplayer said:


> where are the people going??????????????
> :rockon2::rockon2::rockon2::rockon2:


to buy ELECTRIC GUITARS..


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

The forum is noticeably quieter since we no longer have political or religious discussions. I think this is a vast improvement, as those topics always generated more heat than light.

Hopefully, our buy-sell-trade area will grow, and we will get lots more discussion on theory and how to learn to play better guitar.

I read this forum at least twice a day, and I have learned a lot.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i come in every day but don't post that much. most folks here know soo much more than me there isn't a whole lot i could contribute in a meanigful way. _but i'm working on that_.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I prefer a more quiet forum like here than harmony central or ultimate guitars where everyone is really rude and off topic!
I think the weather is a good factor too. Probably candians folks prefer to play than to talk...

P.S. I got a new acoutic guitar and I'm just plyaing everyday!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

with the warm weather i tend to have to work more-
also folks are always looking to jam. folks who never want to play all year are suddenly interested.
and girls wear less clothing, so i drink outside to watch.
but im still here, just less likely to chime in :smile:


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

yeah [dis]Harmony Central ain`t for the thin skinned, still, it`s good for a laugh sometimes. But I agree, it can get quite brutal but sometimes trying to be funny on line doesn`t always work.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i come in every day but don't post that much. most folks here know soo much more than me there isn't a whole lot i could contribute in a meanigful way. _but i'm working on that_.


Post anyway...and start threads with questions you have. You might think your questions are basic...but often these turn out to be more interesting/complex than you might think (e.g., the "Quick Question Re: Solder" thread).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm busier at the farm with the horses and upkeep in the summer plus they have me on this crappy 4pm-12:30am shift at the UWO for the summer ( including weekends ) so it makes managing my time tough . 

Plus I'm not playing much anymore , I picked up my Tele the other day and noodled for about 5 min.....didn't even fire up the amp . I don't think I had touched it for 3-4 weeks prior .

I'll be glad when the fall term resumes and I'm back on days , maybe I'll feel more into doing things that I don't seem to have time for right now .


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

rhh7 said:


> *The forum is noticeably quieter since we no longer have political or religious discussions.* I think this is a vast improvement, as those topics always generated more heat than light.
> 
> Hopefully, our buy-sell-trade area will grow, and we will get lots more discussion on theory and how to learn to play better guitar.
> 
> I read this forum at least twice a day, and I have learned a lot.


I found that the forum traffic dropped off after the last big 'brouhaha' mentioned above. Maybe the 'amount of discussion' didn't decrease, but I find that a lot of the 'fun' topics have disappeared and its much more focused on the technical guitar playing aspects. Based on some of the heated exchanges which have taken place in the past when religion or politics have been discussed, I can totally understand why the Admin wanted to keep the focus on guitars and guitar playing. 

I just find that a lot of the discussion is very dry these days. I still visit a lot, but I haven't felt the inclination to post as often.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Statistically the data has shown over the past several years that usage on the forum peaks in the January through May time frame. It begins to drop in June and continues to slide through Sept when the number are way below the average. It has been fairly consistent over the years.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

It seems that Canadians don't wanna say anyththing.
If it is American bashing, political correctness, or tut tuting others you will get postings.
Otherwise Canadians will only look.
What a boring country! 
Yeah, I said it! C'mon, come and get me! Get your fur up! Click that reply button!
9kkhhd:sport-smiley-002:9kkhhd:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Stonesy said:


> It seems that Canadians don't wanna say anyththing........Otherwise Canadians will only look.
> What a boring country!
> 9kkhhd:sport-smiley-002:9kkhhd:smilie_flagge17:


You are SO, SO wrong...and ALSO....shame on you. You be careful young man or you might just find that your CDN citizenship.....or worse yet your membership to this forum, have been revoked. (How am I doing so far?)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Well like someone else said, it IS summer. I lurk during work hours (I'm on lunch right now) but in the evenings and on the weekend, I'd rather be sitting on my deck _playing_ my guitars and enjoying the view instead of _talking_ about them :


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Well like someone else said, it IS summer. I lurk during work hours (I'm on lunch right now) but in the evenings and on the weekend, I'd rather be sitting on my deck _playing_ my guitars and enjoying the view instead of _talking_ about them :




Nice porch :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks like great horse/trail riding country Starbuck :smile:


----------



## fatherjacques (Sep 17, 2006)

They are figuring how to survive bad economy. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

This is where I was all last week (no computers there, but I DID take my acoustic!):










Grassy Point at Hornby Island, with legendary sunsets (my home away from home!):










I'm sure summer holidays and the nicer weather must be accounting for most of the absences at this time of year...that's a no-brainer!
-Mikey


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I was too busy playing pirate 










going to work 










and howling at the moon


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

Yeah playing pirate could be a reason. Ever tried playing pirate in middle of February?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.
> 
> Yeah playing pirate could be a reason. Ever tried playing pirate in middle of February?


No just March


----------

